# Christmas Ornaments



## gketell (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi all,

New turner and new member.  Below are three ornaments I made this season.  The first two were created during different WoodCraft classes and the last one was created at home practicing the new skill.

First (and only, so far) hollow-form ornament.  About 2" wide zebrawood with blackwood finials.





First inside-out ornament.  Random wood from the class.  The internal final was my "oops" fix when I drilled all the way through the bottom by mistake.




Second inside-out, Pau Fero and Purpleheart.





Feedback welcome!!
GK


----------



## clewless (Dec 31, 2006)

Good looking ornaments.  Got any directions you could share?

Happy New Year!


----------



## gketell (Dec 31, 2006)

For the inside out ornaments here is a good set of instructions: 
http://www.turnwood.net/projects/Inside-OutOrnaments.doc

For the hollow-form you could look at:
http://www.woodcentral.com/articles/turning/articles_482.shtml
which gives a REAL basic overview.  The key to these is having small tools for the hollowing.  The instructor used a 1/8" allen wrench with the long end in a handle and the sort end sharpened.

Honestly, the hollow-form will look exactly the same hollow or solid.  The difference is the weight.  If you are planning on hanging it in doorways solid is fine.  If you want to hang it in the tree then you need to hollow it.

GK


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 31, 2006)

GK,
Really nice, I just started trying ornaments a couple of weeks back... kinda fun to do.  Need to perfect some techniques.. then work on some for next year.

I like the inside out's best.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> <br />New turner and new member.




New Turner! These are fabulous. Keep up the good work.


----------



## gketell (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words!!

Turning is new, turning is addicting, turning is great fun.  I think I'll go turn a pen.  []

GK


----------



## bob393 (Jan 2, 2007)

Really nice work!


----------



## csb333 (Jan 3, 2007)

Those look really great!! I hope to try some someday. I like your design- they look really fragile and nice.


----------



## TBone (Jan 3, 2007)

If you're new I'm wondering where that puts me?  What's below new?  Good looking ornaments


----------



## gketell (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks! The look more fragile than they are, even though they ended up being thinner than planned.  Both were dropped (9 thumbs here) and survived undamaged.

My wife tried her hand at ornaments too.  This is her 2nd one.  She out did me again!  Redwood Burl and Blackwood.





GK


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jan 4, 2007)

Very cool - and very attractive.  I like the one your wife did - I kind of like the inside empty!

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice ornaments.  I really like your fix with the internal spindle.  From here, it doesn't look like a fix at all.  Superb!  Your wife's is amazing too.
Rob


----------



## gketell (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind comments!
Now we just need to get a ton more oversized pen blanks so we can make more.  I figure making them just before Christmas they sell as "ornaments" but I can (try to) sell them now as "art".  

GK


----------

